# Problema grave com o reiserfs e não só :(

## r444

Olá pessoal

Consegui derreter o meu querido gentoo, não sei se por azelhisse (talvez)ou por existir um bug estranho.

Depois de fazer um emerge --update --deep world, reparei que o sistema crachava, é isso, bloqueava completamente. Só depois de fazer um reboot é que conseguia fazer qualquer coisa. Sim conseguia, porque depois de várias tentativas, para tentar ver onde estava o problema (acho que está no mozilla, mas preciso de confirmação), o sistema foi definitivamente ao ar (nem sequer consigo fazer o reboot completo, até a parte do login!!!). Suponho que foi o sistema de ficheiros que foi ao ar. Estive a fazer uma pesquisa no gentoo.org, vi que uma solução (parcial para o meu problema) era descarregar o CD de instalação (porque já não o tenho ) e fazer um login pelo CD e então fazer um scan.

1-Pergunto-vos se não há uma maneira mais rápida do que esperar pelo download do CD?

2-Como posso ver onde está o crash inicial, para tentar solucionar o problema?

Cumprimentos,

r444

----------

## PT_LAmb

Qual é a última linha que te aparece antes do sistema parar?

----------

## r444

Qualquer coisa como:

```
...

[{c0104107}] syscall_call +0*7/0*b

Code: 0f 0b 6a 01 c8 f8 a3 c0 85 f6 c7 44 24 08 20 ff 4c c0 c7 04
```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

?????

r444

----------

## Bore2Death

se usas o lilo escreve no prompt a label espaço emergency

exemplo: linux emergency

se não funcionar tenta:

linux rescue

no grub deve ser parecido ou mesmo igual.

----------

## r444

Uso Grub  :Sad: 

Não permite escrever nada, porque o computador bloquea  :Sad: 

r444

----------

## malloc

podes tentar o rebuild-tree apartir de um livecd, no entanto faz um man antes para ver se e mesmo o q queres ou n.

----------

## Bore2Death

 *r444 wrote:*   

> Uso Grub 
> 
> Não permite escrever nada, porque o computador bloquea 
> 
> r444

 

É exactamente por isso que uso o lilo.

----------

## r444

Não me parece que o problema seja do bootloader, neste caso do grub, porque o sistema está de tal maneira F#$%%$%O, que ele nem consegue montar o sistema de ficheiro.

Existe esta ajuda no http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#filecorruption, mas é preciso um LiveCD.  Uma das minhas perguntas é precisamente se há alguma forma de evitar o download, mas estou a ver que não  :Confused:   :Confused:  . Quanto â primeira questão há sugestões?

THX,

r444

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *r444 wrote:*   

> Qualquer coisa como:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Parece-me um kernel panic ou algo do género. A informação relevante deve estar nas 30 linhas que precedem essas últimas.

Concordo que faças um reiserfsck com o LiveCD e recorras ao --rebuild-tree se necessário, como indicado pelo malloc, se tiveres a certeza que o problema está num erro de leitura do disco.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## Bore2Death

 *r444 wrote:*   

> Não me parece que o problema seja do bootloader, neste caso do grub, porque o sistema está de tal maneira F#$%%$%O, que ele nem consegue montar o sistema de ficheiro.

 

Exacto. O que eu referia era que o lilo fica todo la dentro   :Very Happy:  na MBR enquanto o GRUB necessita dum sistema de ficheiros a funcionar. Se os sistema de ficheiros vai à vida, o lilo ainda continua a funcionar mas o GRUB nem arranca. Para quem usa multi-boot é bastante util isso.

----------

## r444

Ok Bore2Death, não conhecia esta propriedade do lilo. Mas se isto acontece com o GRUB e não com o lilo, acho estranho que o site do gentoo o recomende  :Confused:  . É porque a mim tanto me faz, dá praticamente o mesmo trabalho a instalar. Será por outras vantagem, mas isto parece-me (na minha humilde opinião), um GRANDE CALCANHAR DE AQUILES.

THX,

r444

----------

## To

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

>  *r444 wrote:*   Qualquer coisa como:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Quando fizeres boot pelo liveCD vê se no kernel que tens em disco tens opção de suporte para reiseifs, se tens é menos um hipotese. Depois pelo sim pelo não faz um check ao disco, o reiserfs tem um feitio lixado em relação a bad sectores.

Tó

----------

## r444

OK, obrigado pela ajuda. mas quanto à minha 1º pergunta?

Suponhamos que a 1ª fase corre bem, ie, consigo remontar o FS, onde posso ver qual foi a apps que crashou?

r444

----------

## fernandotcl

 *r444 wrote:*   

> Suponhamos que a 1ª fase corre bem, ie, consigo remontar o FS, onde posso ver qual foi a apps que crashou?

 

Não existe uma maneira de fazer isso. Você pode tentar ver logs de todos os programas que gravaram um log ou procurar por qualquer tipo de indício que indique que programa quebrou, mas é provável que você fique sem descobrir.

----------

## r444

Ok pessoal obrigado pelas dicas, mas o problema é bem mais grave. A minha motherboard com apenas com um ano pifou   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   Aparentemente a culpa não é do software. A instalbilidade inicial com o PC a bloquear não é de nenhuma aplicação, nem do gentoo (o que seria difícil   :Smile:  ), mas sim da motherboard. Agora quando ligo o PC ouve-se uns beeps prolongados e intermitentes.

Obrigado na mesma,

r444

----------

## fernandotcl

 *r444 wrote:*   

> Agora quando ligo o PC ouve-se uns beeps prolongados e intermitentes.

 

Aqui estão os códigos dos beeps que são emitidos por cada BIOS no POST. É bom para diagnosticar se o problema é da MB, da CPU, memórias, etc.

----------

## To

Já agora alguma motherboards têm um pequeno display, se for o teu caso vê bem o que se passa, pode nem ser da board e ser da RAM por ex.

Tó

----------

